# I'm finally am part of the 1911 club!



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Well, I went gun shopping today. Specifically, two stores in Fayetteville. My choices were either the new Taurus 1911 or the Springfield Mil-Spec. I ended up getting the Springfield 1911-A1 Full Size, Parkerized. Also, picked up two Wilson Combat Magazines to dress it up a little. I will post some pics as soon as I shoot it tomorrow and get it back home and clean it. The other store had my same gun for 120 dollars more than what I payed! I won't name the store out of respect...


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the Springer. 
You do know that owning and shooting 1911s is an addiction don't you?
Prepare yourself!
:watching:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> I ended up getting the Springfield 1911-A1 Full Size, Parkerized. Also, picked up two Wilson Combat Magazines to dress it up a little. *I will post some pics as soon as I shoot it tomorrow and get it back home and clean it*.


Congrats on your new 1911! :smt023 Springfield makes a great 1911 and Wilson mags are the best I've ever used.
Before you shoot it at least pull the slide off and run a patch through the barrel and oil the rails on the frame and slide.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats. I took the plunge with a Mil Spec and also bought a couple Wilson 47D's. It's my house gun now. Have fun!!


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Is there any way to get the barrel bushing off without the bushing wrench? It tight as I don't know what!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man! :smt023 

It depends - after a while, it will loosen up. While the 1911 purists will come after me with a bat - I personally like the full length guide rod. But, I like the 2 piece 1. WIth the two piece, it can be easier to take the bushing out depending on the order that you disassemble the slide.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Should of had a wrench with it. They cost about $4.00 for them plastic ones. Congrats on your new SA Milspec. Sometimes thoes mags they come with just don't work right. That was a wise move buying them Wilsons to take with you. Don't forget some pictures and a range report on your new pistol.


----------



## marcodelat (Nov 15, 2006)

After tomorrow... you will be a different person...

Suggestion... make sure your feed ramp is REALLY clean.

If it isn't polished - "smoothed up" - you may want to do / have it done soon, in my experience, this simple upgrade will eliminate / prevent a lot of problems you could have.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> Is there any way to get the barrel bushing off without the bushing wrench? It tight as I don't know what!


You should be able to push the plunger in with your thumb.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, after I posted about having problems with the barrel bushing, I made one last effort to wiggle it loose and it worked. Disassembled the whole gun, dragged a patch through the barrel and put some CLP on the rails. I think I may make a trip to Raleigh later this week and put some Wilson combat goodies on it. I haven't even shot the damn thing yet and I'm already wanting to play with the internals....gotta love the 1911. Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it. Damn, it looks so good "locked and loaded"....hehe


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*It it works, don't fix it.*



L8models said:


> Yeah, after I posted about having problems with the barrel bushing, I made one last effort to wiggle it loose and it worked. Disassembled the whole gun, dragged a patch through the barrel and put some CLP on the rails. I think I may make a trip to Raleigh later this week and put some Wilson combat goodies on it. I haven't even shot the damn thing yet and I'm already wanting to play with the internals....gotta love the 1911. Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it. Damn, it looks so good "locked and loaded"....hehe


The most common cause of malfunctions in 1911's is fiddling with them. You've got a very nice gun there. Very nice. Just about perfect, in fact. Please resist the natural temptation to start hanging Christmas ornaments on it. If a part doesn't work, then by all means, replace it. If you get feeding malfunctions, and you can see roughness on the feed ramp, then polish the ramp. But please don't put stainless steel ambidextrous extended mudflaps on it. Please don't polish something that is working 100%. 1911's work just fine if you leave them alone.

I've spent hundreds of dollars fiddling with my 1911's. I've also spent hundreds of dollars having gunsmiths undo my "improvements" and getting my guns back to where they were before I "improved" them. If you feel the urge to spend money, buy ammo!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I can see changing out the sights and grips. And, back when I had a Milspec, I had the trigger changed out to a skeletonixed one, because I liked the look. But, I had a smith do it. U may or may not want a trigger job, depending on how your trigger is. That can vary for each particular gun from Springfield. 

But, you have a nice 45 

As for the bushing - glad ya got it to work. I have had ones in the past where ya really needed the wrench. But the Mil Spec ones can usually be turned by hand.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

My Springfield 1911A-1 "Loaded"..........NOT mil-spec...lol


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice gun! :smt023 
Have you had a chance to shoot it yet?


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

2400 said:


> Nice gun! :smt023
> Have you had a chance to shoot it yet?


Yeah, just returned from putting 100 rounds through it...BIG, BIG difference in the factory magazine and the Wilson Combat...Gun is more accurate than I am. No FTF's or anything. Hands down, the BEST handgun I have ever owned....I hope to get to the indoor range this weekend and put some more through it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> My Springfield 1911A-1 "Loaded"..........NOT mil-spec...lol


Sweet looking gun. ENjoy it


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

L8models said:


> My Springfield 1911A-1 "Loaded"..........NOT mil-spec...lol


WOW that's a great looker. What I don't like about mil-spec is the tiny sights, so I'm sure your happy with the ones that came with it. I think springfield has the best looking 1911. Congrats.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. It takes a act of congress to get the guide rod spring put back in place. There has to be a trick to getting it back to together quicker.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> Thanks for the compliments. It takes a act of congress to get the guide rod spring put back in place. There has to be a trick to getting it back to together quicker.


You'll get better at it. But you are right - even with practice - it will never be as fast to do as the newer models of semi autos where ya just pull something down or press a button


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

L8models said:


> It tight as I don't know what!


As a virgin? Had that problem once and use K-Y but I don't suggest using it on your gun like I did but I did shoot a wad.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

My thumbs still have indentions in them.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

L8models said:


> My Springfield 1911A-1 "Loaded"..........NOT mil-spec...lol


VERY NICE WEAPON... :smt023 and "yeah" Wilson mags are nice upgrade I have 3 apiece for each of my SpringFields



L8models said:


> My thumbs still have indentions in them.


we are proud of ya ... :smt043


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have one question. Would it be a waste of money to upgrade to a Wilson Combat stainless steel barrel bushing and internal springs? The gun shoots damn good, don't get me wrong. I think that a stainless steel bushing would look good with that polished trigger. Then again, I almost hate to touch something that's already so good. Maybe a recoil buffer? I just want to waste money on this damn gun...lol Give me some ideas on what to do with this gun. Yes, I thought about wasting it on ammo too.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

And please allow me to get on my soap box for a sec...

I bought this gun at Jim's Gun Jobbery, in Fayetteville. The gun was $659. Ended up costing $703.48 with tax. Ok, the Wilson Combat Magazine was $29 each. I also went down to Guns Plus, in Spring Lake, on the other side of Ft. Bragg. They had the same gun for $799 and the Wilson Combat Mags were $39 a piece. Not to mention, their selection of guns was pathetic. Didn't even come close to Jim's. You would think with all the radio advertising Guns Plus has on the radio, they would have better, competitive prices and a better selection.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*save your money*



L8models said:


> I have one question. Would it be a waste of money to upgrade to a Wilson Combat stainless steel barrel bushing and internal springs? The gun shoots damn good, don't get me wrong. I think that a stainless steel bushing would look good with that polished trigger. Then again, I almost hate to touch something that's already so good. Maybe a recoil buffer? I just want to waste money on this damn gun...lol Give me some ideas on what to do with this gun. Yes, I thought about wasting it on ammo too.


IMO, yes, it would be a waste of money to buy a stainless bbl bushing and springs. There is a chance that the bushing won't fit exactly right -- like a thousandth of an inch -- and you'll turn a reliable gun into an unreliable gun. Don't risk function for looks, or at your funeral, people will say, "But on the bright side, his gun _looked_ good!"

Ditto springs. If your springs don't work, replace them. If they do work, for God's sake, don't replace them!

Recoil buffers are malfunction-inducers. Avoid them.

If your gun is the "GI" version with the teeny sights, there's where you can spend your money. Replace them with something decent, like Novak or Heinie. If you have money burning a hole in your pocket, get tritium inserts. On the other hand, if your gun is the "Mil-Spec," it already has decent sights, plain black. They are fine sights that do not need to be replaced.

A trigger job is going to run you around a hundred bucks. Borrow a trigger scale from somebody. The trigger pull should be not less than 4 pounds, and not more than 5. If your gun has a 7 or 8 pound trigger pull (not uncommon in factory guns), then that's where you should spend your money.

A fighting pistol needs good sights and a good trigger. It needs to be reliable. Spending money on anything else is flushing money down the toilet. If the sights are already OK, save your money. If the trigger is already OK, save your money. If the gun is already 100% reliable, don't spend money trying to make it "more" reliable than 100% - that ain't gonna happen.

Looks? You're going to carry it concealed! Who cares how it looks?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> I have one question. Would it be a waste of money to upgrade to a Wilson Combat stainless steel barrel bushing and internal springs? The gun shoots damn good, don't get me wrong. I think that a stainless steel bushing would look good with that polished trigger. Then again, I almost hate to touch something that's already so good. Maybe a recoil buffer? I just want to waste money on this damn gun...lol Give me some ideas on what to do with this gun. Yes, I thought about wasting it on ammo too.


If U get a new bushing, U may need a smith to fit it right to the barrel.

I used shok buffs (the Wilson brand) on my 45s at the range. But, I wouldn't leave it on when I wanna use it for defense.

Also, U can get Tripp Research mag upgrade kids. U keep your mag and change out the follower and spring. I've used them, and they work great. His springs are much longer than the stock ones to insure reliable feeding.

Go to: www.trippresearch.com - be aware that he offers many services. But, I previously had a Springfield TRP - and some mags would not lock the slide back after the last round until I switched to these kits.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

L8models said:


> I have one question. Would it be a waste of money to upgrade to a Wilson Combat stainless steel barrel bushing and internal springs? The gun shoots damn good, don't get me wrong. I think that a stainless steel bushing would look good with that polished trigger. Then again, I almost hate to touch something that's already so good. Maybe a recoil buffer? I just want to waste money on this damn gun...lol Give me some ideas on what to do with this gun. Yes, I thought about wasting it on ammo too.


I would leave it like it is. If you like the stainless steel bushing then do it. I change my recoil barrel spring after 5000 rounds. Again I love the looks of your 1911 and I think that will be my next one. I've always wanted a Springfield.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> IMO, yes, it would be a waste of money to buy a stainless bbl bushing and springs. There is a chance that the bushing won't fit exactly right -- like a thousandth of an inch -- and you'll turn a reliable gun into an unreliable gun. Don't risk function for looks, or at your funeral, people will say, "But on the bright side, his gun _looked_ good!"
> 
> Ditto springs. If your springs don't work, replace them. If they do work, for God's sake, don't replace them!
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% ......My trigger pull is around 4 lbs. Very smooth and crisp. It came with factory night sights...I guess I will find me pretty looking grips.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> IMO, If your springs don't work, replace them. If they do work, for God's sake, don't replace them!
> 
> Recoil buffers are malfunction-inducers. Avoid them.
> 
> ...


 well put ... :smt028


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

L8,leave the damn thing alone as you have a very good 1911.Invest in ammo,more Wilson mags,good leather,and range time. I got the low end Springfield mil-spec it goes bang when I pull the trigger but I'm the one that needs to put the $$$$ into this gun,sights trigger,beaver tail safety ect..... I want you to put 2000-5000 rds thru this thing and then think of what you want to do to improve it. You have 1 damn nice looking 1911 enjoy it for a while before you drop $$$$ into it,who knows you may not have to.Give us a 200rd range report! J.R.

P.S. if you don't have a CCW permit for N.C. invest your money that way!


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

J.R. said:


> L8,leave the damn thing alone as you have a very good 1911.Invest in ammo,more Wilson mags,good leather,and range time. I got the low end Springfield mil-spec it goes bang when I pull the trigger but I'm the one that needs to put the $$$$ into this gun,sights trigger,beaver tail safety ect..... I want you to put 2000-5000 rds thru this thing and then think of what you want to do to improve it. You have 1 damn nice looking 1911 enjoy it for a while before you drop $$$$ into it,who knows you may not have to.Give us a 200rd range report! J.R.
> 
> P.S. if you don't have a CCW permit for N.C. invest your money that way!


Yeah, I've had my NC Concealed Carry Permit for about a year now. I went to Personal Defense and Handgun Safety, in Garner today to look around. I ended up buying a Wilson Combat Bushing wrench and some ammo. I figured if I bought any different grips, they would be pearl, but they didn't have any. I think the grips on it now are beautiful, so I will probably leave them on till they get scratched up and dented.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

L8models said:


> Yeah, I've had my NC Concealed Carry Permit for about a year now. I went to Personal Defense and Handgun Safety, in Garner today to look around. I ended up buying a Wilson Combat Bushing wrench and some ammo. I figured if I bought any different grips, they would be pearl, but they didn't have any. I think the grips on it now are beautiful, so I will probably leave them on till they get scratched up and dented.


Glad you got that CCW permit:mrgreen: ,now find a good holster(I like inside waist myself,just make sure you can reholster it with 1 hand):smt023 PEARL GRIPS:smt104 :smt104 ,remember what George Patton had to say about them!They're ivory. Only a pimp from a cheap New Orleans whorehouse would carry a pearl-handled pistol. :smt082 J.R.


----------

